# Any home remedies for anal gland leakage?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

When Lincolns were infected the only thing I noticed was brown discharge then when the vet expressed them they were bloody...$500 later....

He does not have this issue anymore. I added some canned pumpkin into his food and it firmed/bulked up the stool so it expressed on their own. The canned pumpkin..not the pie filling. 

On the other hand, Ruby, my older little dog needs her expressed at the groomers. Nothing I give her expresses her naturally.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks. I will try some pumpkin!


----------



## SeaGreen528 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, I am a pet groomer and I express anal glands everyday. It is a very good sign that she isn't chewing or itching or scooting. They might just be full and not able to be expressed naturally (very common). I agree with the pumpkin to firm up the stool but sometimes the dogs just need to be expressed regularly. Also, if they are infected...you will know. She will be very irritated and she could possibly be swollen and red back there. Hope this helps!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

SeaGreen528 said:


> Hi, I am a pet groomer and I express anal glands everyday. It is a very good sign that she isn't chewing or itching or scooting. They might just be full and not able to be expressed naturally (very common). I agree with the pumpkin to firm up the stool but sometimes the dogs just need to be expressed regularly. Also, if they are infected...you will know. She will be very irritated and she could possibly be swollen and red back there. Hope this helps!


Ummm, my dog never bit, dragged his but or was swollen when he was infected. Had I not of noticed the brown type discharge and brought him to the vet I never would of known they were infected....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would have the vet's office express them.


----------

